# Kreativitätscontest!



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

Das Spiel ist ganz simpel:
Ich stelle eine Frage.
z.B. : Warum ist der Himmel blau?
Ihr antwortet per PM an mich. Antwort...
b) Die Frage sollte so abstrakt und witzig wie möglich beantwortet werden. Hier kommt die Kreativität ins Spiel. Es kann max. 10 (Der Sieger bekommt 3 Bonuspunkte, damit es sich auch lohnt, die kreativste Antwort zu haben!) Punkte geben. Umso mehr ich lachen muss, umso abstrakter die Antwort ist umso mehr Punkte gibt es.

c) Ist ein Tippspiel. Ihr müsst raten, wer die WITZIGSTE (also die beste Antwort in b)) gegeben hat. Wenn ihr richtig liegt, gibt es pro Teilnehmer einen halben Punkt.
Tippt NICHT auf euch selbst, da es mich dann zu arg beeinflusst!

Also kann es pro Runde max. 15 Punkte + 0,5 mal die Teilnehmerzahl geben.
Ich habe erstmal 12 Runden für die erste Saison geplant.
Ähnlich wie im I´m stupid Thread gibt es eine Tabelle.
Ihr könnt jederzeit einsteigen. Wie lange eine Runde dauert, werde ich dann am Dienstag schauen.


WENN IHR TEILNEHMEN WOLLT, MÜSST IHR EUCH NUN BIS AM DIENSTAG UM 16 UHR ANMELDEN (Hier posten, dass ihr teilnehmt).


*Je nach Zeit startet die erste Runde am Dienstag, 18 Uhr* (Ich behalte mir Änderungen vor).
*Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:*
1. El Homer
2. dragon1
3. Asayur
4. Inredhel
5. Winipek
6. Skatero
7. Soladra
8. KamikazeKiwi
9. Edou
10. Ugnar
11. The Paladin
12. Leikath
13 Tragoile


----------



## El Homer (23. April 2010)

+MELD+


----------



## dragon1 (23. April 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]+MELD+ 
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Asayur (23. April 2010)

+MELD+


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Hä?


also bei der Frage "Warum ist der Himmel Blau"

Müssen wir da hinschreiben was wirklich ist oder z.B. dass Gott der Titenfüller ausgelaufen ist oder sowas?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> also bei der Frage "Warum ist der Himmel Blau"
> ...



Jop.
Also am Dienstag Abend werde ich die erste Frage stellen. Dann könnt ihr bei b) eurer Fantasie freien Lauf lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. : Ist das eine Anmeldung?^^


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Ja was Jop?

Jop zu a oder Jop zu b^^?


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

Es läuft so:

a.) richtigste Antwort
b.) witzigste Antwort
c.) welcher User hat die witzigste Antwort


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Ich warte auf mehr Anmeldungen. Willste jetzt Eisblock oder nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

Haste mich schon notiert, oder darf ich nicht mitspielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

... Ich hätte schwören können, ich hab dich gestern noch editiert... Ich glaube ich hab vergessen zu speichern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2010)

No Problemo, man kann ja fragen *g*


----------



## schneemaus (24. April 2010)

will auch will auch will auch!!!!!!!!!!!einseinself


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

4 Leute bisher... is ja schonmal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn ihr angebt, dass ihr teilnehmt ist es nicht verpflichtend. Wer sich jetzt anmeldet, bleibt es auch für die nächste Runde (ihr könnt jederzeit ganz aussteigen, was eigentlich unnötig ist^^). Jederzeit könnt ihr euch anmelden, selbst wenn schon ein paar Runde gelaufen sind...
Also dann, kommt her und meldet euch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (24. April 2010)

++meld++


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. April 2010)

Ich will zwar im Nachhinein keine Regeln mehr einführen, aber ich hab etwas wichtiges vergessen...
Tippt bei c) bitte NICHT auf euch selbst. Das würde mich zu arg beeinflussen und jmd. der die witzigste Antwort hätte UND auf sich selbst tippt hätte einen viel zu großen Vorteil.

Wenns dann doch mal passiert, dass jmd. auf sich selbst tippt, dann muss ich mich halt arg anstrengen, mich nicht zu stark beeinflussen zu lassen...


----------



## Skatero (25. April 2010)

Ich melde mich auch mal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Paar mehr Anmeldungen wären cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mir überlegt, dass es bei den Punkten auch 0.5 geben kann.
Also Wetungen gehen so: 0; 0.5; 1; 1.5 usw.
Nur um das mal geklärt zu haben.
*Je nach Zeit startet die erste Runde am Dienstag, 18 Uhr* (Ich behalte mir Änderungen vor).


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*Meld*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Ein paar Teilnehmer mehr könnten nicht schaden^^.
Aber 7 wären auch in Ordnung...
Jeder der noch teilnehmen will ist herzlich eingeladen!

Also mit 7 Leuten würde ich die Runde mrogen schon starten...aber umso mehr umso besser eigentlich.


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Dann würd ich sagen, starte die Runde morgen Abend, dann haben alle, die noch wollen genug Zeit sich anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Dann würd ich sagen, starte die Runde morgen Abend, dann haben alle, die noch wollen genug Zeit sich anzumelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Starte es ja eh erst morgen um 18 Uhr wie beschrieben^^.
Wollte es aus der Versenkung holen, weil wenn es Seite 2 erreicht wird wohl keiner mehr teilnehmen können, selbst wenn er oder sie will.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Für die erste Runde kann man sich nur noch bis 4 heute anmelden! Alle Meldungen die danach kommen, können erst in der 2. Runde teilnehmen.
_*HEUTE UM 18 UHR BEGINNT DIE ERSTE RUNDE!*_
Auswertung kommt entweder am Freitag um 18 Uhr oder falls schon alle ihre Nachricht gesendet haben früher. Bei der Auswertung werden die Zeiten für die nächste Runde angegeben.

Eure PN sollte dann ca. so aussehen

a) Richtige Antwort
b) Kreative/blödsinnige Antwort
c) Auf wen ihr tippt (wer die witzigste Antwort hat). IHR KÖNNT NICHT AUF EUCH SELBST TIPPEN!


Für a) gibt es bis zu 5 Punkte; für b) bis zu 7; für c) 0,5 mal die Teilnehmerzahl, wenn ihr richtig getippt habt.



Dann viel Spaß. Vllt. melden sich ja noch ein paar bis 16 Uhr^^.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. April 2010)

Damit läuten wir zur ersten Runde!

*
**RUNDE 1:
*Hier die Frage:
*Was machen Wale über Wasser und wieso können sie die gesuchte Tätigkeit nicht unter Wasser ausführen?


*Die erste Frage ist zum Einstieg etwas leichter.

Antwort per Pn an mich! ( a) b) und c) zur Erinnerung)!

Auswertung folgt spätestens am Freitag um 18 Uhr, falls nicht schon früher alle ihre PN verschickt haben!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

5 Antworten sind bereits eingegangen!
Inredhel und Skatero überlegen immer noch über diese harte Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2010)

Ich hab nich überlegt, ich war gestern Abend einfach nur müde und hatte den PC aus und kam grad eben erst von der Arbeit xP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Geht ja bis Freitag 18 Uhr^^. Ihr braucht keine Hektik zu machen. ^.^
Das mit überlegen war eher ein Witz.^^

Nur noch Skatero fehlt, dann werde ich auswerten!

Wer ab der 2. Runde teilnehmen will, der kann es bis zur Stellung der nächsten Frage (Freitags irgendwann) tun!


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Gübbet denn schon Infos, oder spannst du uns auf die Folter? xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Gübbet denn schon Infos, oder spannst du uns auf die Folter? xD



Nunja, ich warte auf Skatero, ob er noch mal alles sprengt, besonders mti Aufgabe c)^^.
Die Info ist...keiner hat 0 Punkte!^^ Das ist sicher!


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Super, das beruhigt *gg*


----------



## Soladra (28. April 2010)

O.o???

Ich hab nen Punkt? cool!

Mein Kreatieves is soo pervers^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Wie gesagt: Ihr könnt euch jetzt schon melden, wenn ihr ab der 2. Runde auch mitmachen wollt! (die wo schon gemeldet sind sind natürlich schon für die nächste Runde gesetzt).


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

ALLE HABEN EINGESENDET! DIE AUSWERTUNG:

Die kreativste Antwort hat...


Spoiler



ASAYUR



Komischer Weise haben fast alle für 3,5 Punkte richtig getippt!
Der Sieger bekommt 3 Bonuspunkte, damit es sich auch lohnt, die kreativste Antwort zu haben!


Richtige Antwort:
"Da Wale keine Fische sind, sondern Säugetiere müssen sie zum atmen an die Wasseroberfläche schwimmen um dort Luft zu holen. Denn was alle Säugetiere gemeinsam haben sind die fehlenden Kiemen, sprich keine Möglichkeit unter Wasser Sauerstoff zutanken."

Zitiert von Winipek. So genau muss es nicht sein aber schön.^^

Die besten Antworten:
Platz 1:


Spoiler



ASAYUR


entgegen der Meinung, sie würden Luft holen ist das in Wirklichkeit eine ausgeklügelte Tarnung, in Wahrheit und das Wissen nur die wenigsten, sind 90% aller Wale Spezialagenten des FBI im Bereich SSS (Sea Sea Sea) und tauchen auf um ihre neusten Daten ans Pentagramm ... äh Pentagon zu schicken, durch UWS (Unterwasserstörwellen) die von den russischen Delfinagenten ausgehen ist dies Vorort und Unterwasser nicht möglich.


Ich fands am lustigsten!^^
7/7 plus 3 Punkte fürn Sieg!

Platz 2:


Spoiler



Inredhel


Sie vermehren sich wie die Weltmeister. Aber unter dem Meer guckt ja jeder andere Fisch zu!!! Noch dazu muss man beim Sex ja so schnaufen, was auch nur über Wasser geht. Also lassen sich die Wale an der Wasseroberfläche treiben und rammeln wie die Weltmeister. Übrigens: Die Wale treiben es generell in der Löffelchenstellung - Stell dir mal vor, ein 4000 Kilo schwerer Wal würde dich von oben durchnehmen! Mittlerweile haben die anderen Fische übrigens herausgefunden, was da oben so passiert, wenn die Sonne von einem dunklen Schemen verdunkelt wird und nennen es treffenderweise "Walisische Sonnenfinsternis


Am ausführlichsten und nur knapp hinter Asayur.^^
6,5/7


Platz 3:


Spoiler



Winipek


Klare Sache. Wie bei allem im Leben dreht es sich hier um SEX! Mal ehrlich, wer will schon unter Wasser Sex haben?! Wie jeder nun weis sind Wale echte Romantik - Freaks (man höre sich nur mal den Walgesang an ...) und deshalb bevorzugen sie es nun mal oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Blauer Himmel, kleine Wölkchen die vorrüber ziehen oder in der Nacht der Sternenhimmel *seufz* Welche Walkuh kann da schon Nein sagen ? *zwinker*


Sehr kreativ und und logisch, nicht?^^
5,5/7




Die Tabelle für Runde 1:

Punkte: 
 	a) 	b) 	c) gesamt
El Homer / 5 - 2,5 - 3,5 --- 11
dragon1 / 1 - 3,5 - 0 --- 4,5
Asayur / 5 - 7+3 - 0 --- 15
Inredhel / 5 - 6,5 - 0 --- 11,5
Winipek / 5 - 5,5 - 3,5 --- 14
Skatero / 5 - 2,5 - 3,5 --- 11
Soladra / 5 - 3 - 3,5 --- 11,5



Anmerkungen:
Alle haben a) mehr oder weniger genau richtig.Ungefähr richtig langt!
Dragon hats als einziger richtig verrafft, hier die Antwort zu a) von ihm:
"Austrocknen. Sie koennen es nicht unterwasser tun, weil es dort nass ist"
Wenn man es richtig falsch versteht oder kp hat kommt sowas. 1 Punkt für das, dass man es ganz schräg ausgelegt s verstehen kann.
Woran lags dragon?^^
Und er hat auch kein c) angegebn.^^

Inredhel leidet diese Runde unter c), trotz der gutn, kreativen Antwort.
Kp wieso ihr alle auf Asa tippt und auch noch Recht habt...^^

*
Gesamttabelle:
Das Feld ist noch sehr dicht nach Runde 1/12.
Dragon muss sich ranhalten^^.

1. Asayur 	15
2. Winipek 	14
3. Inredhel 11,5
4. Soladra 11,5
5. El Homer 	11
6. Skatero 11
 7. dragon1 	4,5
*


Runde 2 folgt bis morgen zw. 16 und 18 Uhr.
Wer neu dazukommen will hat bis dann Zeit um noch in Runde 2 teilnehmen zu können.


Anmeldungen, Fragen (wieso ihr soviele Punkte bekommn habt), Beschwerden, Vorschläge, Rechenfehler, Morddrohungen könnt ihr hier posten!


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Wuhu, da hat es ja richtig was genützt, dass ich mir bei meiner Absurden Antwort Mühe gegeben haben, aber mal ehrlich, hab ich humortechnisch schon so etabliert, dass ihr alle auch mich tippt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. April 2010)

Nächstes mal wird die Frage um einiges schwerer!


----------



## Asayur (28. April 2010)

Na das hoff ich doch, das zähle ich als Beispiel- und Aufwärmrunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

wuhu, zweitkreativste antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war das erste, was mir einfiel... scho bissl pervers ne XD wann kommt die nächste frage?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

+meld+
dann versuch ich mich auch mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

2. Platz ^^ *muhahahah* Weltherrschaft ich komme...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und bei der Antwort von Inredhel musste ich echt lachen xD

Made my Day


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2010)

ich verpiss mich )= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

so hard failed by me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Ich muss mir die Frage erst noch überlegen^^. Sie wird etwas schwerer, so dass das Kreative bisschen mehr Gewichtigkeit hat, wiel man da immer viele Punkte kriegen kann, auch wenn man shice schreibt...

Kamikaze registriert!^^


@dragon... noch alles drin ^.^


Runde 2 folgt heute zw. 16 und 18 Uhr.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Da es ja nicht schadet früher anzufangen und ich jetzt eine Frage habe gehts jetzt schon los:

*Runde 2/12*:

*Warum frieren Frauen generell schneller/mehr als Männer?

Die Runde geht bis spätestens Sonntag um 18 Uhr!

*


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen die Frage *gg*


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2010)

Noch ein versuch...
naja, der ganze mist hat ja auch zu viel mit wissen zu tun )= Ich hab keine Ahnung, woher ich es wissen sollte )=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Noch ein versuch...
> naja, der ganze mist hat ja auch zu viel mit wissen zu tun )= Ich hab keine Ahnung, woher ich es wissen sollte )=



Naja, ich bemühe mich jede Runde ein anderes Wissensgebiet zu nehmen.
Du wirst wohl einer der jüngeren sein, der sowas nich weiß...:>
Ich werde versuchen, die Fragen so ausgewogen wie möglich zu machen.
Vllt. is ja was dabei, was dir besser gefällt. :>

Ich hab so ein Grundschulwissensbuch mit so Kinderfragen drin, da werde ich mir auch mal Fragen rausnehmen^^.

*ACHTUNG VORSCHLAG:
Wie wäre es, wenn der Mitspieler, der die wenigsten Punkte bei a) erhält das Themengebiet der nächsten Frage bestimmen dürfte?*


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

wie viel antworten hast scho?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Vorschlag angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (macht die Sache noch interessanter)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

3 Antworten sind da.
Wenn sich nicht mehrere gegen den Vorschlag äußern wird er auch so gemacht. Ich denke, dann hat der letzte auch noch eine Chance weiter hoch zu kommen.


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Kannst gerne so machen. Meinen Sieg nimmt er mir trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Find den Vorschlag auch nich schlecht. Wenn man wirklich mal was nich weiß, hat man so die Chance, in der nächsten Runde Punkte abzugreifen ^^

btw: Wenn die 12 Runden rum sind, bleibst du dann weiterhin der Fragensteller oder darf dann wer anders? ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Wenn wer anders will dann soll von mir aus der andere machen. Ich glaube kaum, dass mich noch irgendwer nach 12 Runden will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (29. April 2010)

Dann mach ich's in der nächsten Runde muhaha XD


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (29. April 2010)

Joa, hab auch nichts gegen den Vorschlag.
Ab wann gilt der denn? Wird diese Runde jetzt noch mal wiederholt, oder erst in der nächsten?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> Joa, hab auch nichts gegen den Vorschlag.
> Ab wann gilt der denn? Wird diese Runde jetzt noch mal wiederholt, oder erst in der nächsten?



In der nächsten, die Frage bleibt bestehen.
Dragon bekommt aber noch irgendwann mal wegen Runde 1 die Chance gut geschrieben, ein Themengebiet zu bestimmen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2010)

nein danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiel mit, und werd von mir aus letzter. Dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. April 2010)

Fällt eigentlich nur noch El Homer, dann hab ich alle.
Die Auswertung wird überraschen, ihr werdet sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Och jetzt spannst du uns schon wieder auf die Folter *gg*


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

darf man eig sagen,  was man geschrieben hat, wwenn die Runde um it und man nicht unterr den 1. 3 ist?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> darf man eig sagen, was man geschrieben hat, wwenn die Runde um it und man nicht unterr den 1. 3 ist?



Warum nich?


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

ok.

Mein kreativer Vorschlag war ornanieren. Unter Wasser werd3en die Socken nass.


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht *gg*


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Schwuuuuuuchtel!


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Lol, noch ein Thema das gespammt wird? Genügt nicht I'm with Stupid? *gg*


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

nope


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Aber nicht mehr jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Asa geht jetzt in die Heia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Nochmal als Erinnerung (dass El Homer bei euch Spammern nicht so lang suchen muss):
*Runde 2/12*:

*Warum frieren Frauen generell schneller/mehr als Männer?

Die Runde geht bis spätestens Sonntag um 18 Uhr!


*Ich guck mir die c) Tipps nicht genau an, dass ich möglichst nicht beeinflusst werde bei meiner Auswertung...
*Vllt. könnt ihr nächstes mal die Tipps bei c) in einen Spoiler tun? Das würde das Ergebnis dann dann etwas mehr unbeeinflusst machen.

*Danke, wenn ihrs macht, wenn nicht auch ok.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Na Alko, ist meines ned kreativ? Sag schon! Musst ja ned sagen welcher PLatz. Sg einfach ne Skala 1 bis 10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Na Alko, ist meines ned kreativ? Sag schon! Musst ja ned sagen welcher PLatz. Sg einfach ne Skala 1 bis 10



Kp, ich habs schon vergessen^^.
ich kann mich nur an diverse Schreibfehler erinnern. XD
Muss mir alle nochmal ansehen.
Aber bevor El Homer nix schickt oder es mrogen 18 Uhr wird sag ich nix mehr großes^^.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

Die Schreibfgehler darfste versteigern!


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Schreibfgehler darfste versteigern!



Nö die geben Abzug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich bin ja sowieso Erster.


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

DU laberst lötsinn!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

El Homer hat noch weniger als 8 Stunden!!!!111
Dann wie gesagt, der Ausgang wird überraschen!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> El Homer hat noch weniger als 8 Stunden!!!!111
> Dann wie gesagt, der Ausgang wird überraschen!



Die groesste moegliche Ueberraschung ist, dass ich gewinne xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die groesste moegliche Ueberraschung ist, dass ich gewinne xD



Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. ^.^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben. ^.^



Sag ich doch, das ist das unrealistischste was passieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (2. Mai 2010)

*MEEEEELD* Ich mach mit!!!!111 einself!!!!!!!

wenn ich darf :>


----------



## Skatero (2. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *MEEEEELD* Ich mach mit!!!!111 einself!!!!!!!
> 
> wenn ich darf :>



Nein du darfst nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

So, ich beginne jetzt auszuwerten!


Die richtige Antwort wäre gewesen (viel zu aufwendig von Asayur zitiert):
a.) Dieses "Phänomen" hat eine einfache Erklärung und diese hat mit dem Körperbau zu tun: Der männliche Körper hat die wärmenden Fettzellen am Bauch/ Oberkörper verteilt, während bei Frauen die Fettzellen meist um Hüfte und Oberschenkel verteilt sind (die "Reiterhosen"), ebenfalls ausgiebig ist, dass Männer eine stärker ausgebaute Muskulatur zur Erwärmung des Körpers besitzen, Frauen hier meist ein wenig zarter gebaut sind, infolge dieser Faktoren und der Tatsache, dass der Mann früher der Jäger war, der auch im Winter für Nahrung sorgen musste, frieren Frauen früher/stärker als Männer.


Das mit den Muskeln hätte locker gereicht.

Und auf Platz 1 für die kreativste Antwort ist:


Spoiler



dragon1



Wegen dem Relativen Verhaeltniss der Mondkaelte zur Optischen Hitze der Sonne.
Diese Beiden repraesentieren die Beiden Kugeln der Frau und daraus entsteht ein ungleichgewicht der Temperatur, was 1. zu einem Hitzvollen Temperament und 2. Zu einem Gefuehl der Kaelte bei der Frau fuehrt. 

Fand ich ziemlich gut, aber es wäre vllt. noch ein Tick besser gegangen...Dennoch beste Antwort diese Runde!
verdiente 6 plus 3 für den Sieg!


Platz 2:


Spoiler



Skatero


Das ist ganz logisch. Da Frauen heisser sind (vom Aussehen her), muss der Körper das abkühlen, aber da es dies beim Mann nicht gibt, haben Frauen kälter als Männer. Darum haben auch Frauen, die etwas zu viel Fett am Körper haben, weniger schnell kalt, da sie einfach weniger heiss sind.

Irgendwie ist das sehr logisch! Zwar nicht richtig lustig aber sehr gut!
5,5 Punkte


Platz 3:


Spoiler



Soladra


Vor fünfunddrölfzig Jahgren, Anno Dinosaurius, als die frauen begannen, die Welt zu erobern, trafen sich 9 wackere,schwangere Frauen und gründeten "die Geschwängerten". Als Erkennungszeichen ließen sich einen Kältechip(ja, das gabs damals schon) unter die Haut tun. Durch einen Vulkanausbruch starben alle anderen Frauen, nur die mit dem Kältechip bracjhten die Lava durch ihre Kälte 7,drölf metervor ihnen zum stehen und überlebten. Da die Männer im Gasthaus"zum gesplitterten t-rex " waren und dieanderen frauen sowieso zu jungzum vögeln waren , bemerkten diese nichts. dieFrauen gebaren alleamt 9 töchter und so zieht sich dasband der kälte durch die gesammte menschliche geschichte.


Ich fands zwar nicht wirklich lustig, aber es ist so "behindert", dass darauf kein zweiter draufkommen könnte!
5 Punkte.




Aufklärung gibt es auch gleich, wieso ich genau diese so gut bewertet habe!



Daraus ergibt sich folgende Tagestabelle:
 	a) 	b) 	c) 	gesamt
El Homer 	Nicht Teilnahme
dragon1 	2,5 	- 	6+3 	- 	0 	- 	11,5
Asayur 	5 	- 	3 	- 	0 	- 	8
Inredhel 	5 	- 	4 	- 	0 	- 	9
Winipek 	5 	- 	3,5 	- 	0 	- 	8,5
Skatero 	3 	- 	5,5 	- 	0 	- 	8,5
Soladra 	5 	- 	5 	- 	0 	- 	10
KamikazeKiwi 	5 	- 	3 	- 	0 	- 	8




Unglaublich! Dragon gewinnt, da er die kreativste Antwort hat. Außerdem kann er etwas aufholen, da keiner auf ihn gesetzt hat.

Anmerkungen: Skatero, das mit den Genen war etwas zu ungenau.
Dragon: Naja, kann man noch die Hälfte geben...stimmt ja so halbwegs.

Die Gesamttabelle:

*
1. Asayur 23
2. Winipek 22,5**
3. Soladra 21,5* *(+1)*
* 4. Inredhel 20,5 	**(-1) *
*5. Skatero 19,5* * (+1) 	
**6. dragon1 16** 	(+1)
7. El Homer 11* *(-2)*
*8. KamikazeKiwi 8
*

Die Zahlen in Klammern geben die Platzänderungen an.
Asayur behauptet die Spitze, hat aber etwas an Vorsprung verloren.


Wieso habe ich die 3 so gut bewertet und die anderen nicht:
Die andere haben alle ziemlich das gleiche gemeint:
Eine Verschwörung der Frau gg. den Mann etc.
Deswegen gab es nicht so viele Punkte, weil die Antworten sich stark ähnelten.

Da dragon bei a) die wenigsten Punkte hat, darf er das Themengebiet der nächsten Frage bestimmen. Dazu hat er max. bis morgen 16 Uhr Zeit.

Wer Fehler findet, bitte mir melden!


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Chemie? Da hab ich wenigstens etwas ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HA hab ichs doch gesagt xD


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Nohohoin ich hab nen Platz verloren, Damn XD


----------



## Winipek (2. Mai 2010)

Juhu ... 2.Platz mit 0, 5 Punkte nachteil^^ Ich hoffe Drago bringt was gutes, damit ich meine Kreativität entfallten kann^^
Chemie?.....oO da kommt dann der Alchi in mir zur Geltung^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Chemie? Da hab ich wenigstens etwas ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst auch evtl. bissl genauer sagen^^.
Du darfst ruhig Teilgebiet sagen...
Und ich hab gewusst, dass du Chemiezeug nimmst.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du kannst auch evtl. bissl genauer sagen^^.
> Du darfst ruhig Teilgebiet sagen...
> Und ich hab gewusst, dass du Chemiezeug nimmst.




Ich nehme nichts, ich bin von natur aus so.
Teilgebiet...ka. Ich will mitspielen und nicht erfinden^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme nichts, ich bin von natur aus so.
> Teilgebiet...ka. Ich will mitspielen und nicht erfinden^^



Mhh, ich hab kp, was ich für ein Gebiet nehmen soll. ^.^
Ich hol mal mein Chemiebuch raus... :O


Ok, ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu schwer/zu leicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

*RUNDE 3/12*


*Was ist der PH- Wert und was gibt er an?

Einsendeschluss ist Mittwoch, 18 Uhr.
*


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

vieeeeeeeel zu leicht xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vieeeeeeeel zu leicht xD



Wenn du meinst. Mal sehen, was die anderen so verschicken werden.^^


----------



## Winipek (2. Mai 2010)

Das kommt ja vondem richtigen -löl^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Das kommt ja vondem richtigen -löl^^



wie meinen^^?


----------



## Winipek (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Noch ein versuch...
> naja, der ganze mist hat ja auch zu viel mit wissen zu tun )= Ich hab keine Ahnung, woher ich es wissen sollte )=



soviel zum viiieeel zu leicht^^

...war ja auch nur nen scherz^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> soviel zum viiieeel zu leicht^^
> 
> ...war ja auch nur nen scherz^^



Chemie is eben ein Thema das mich ziemlioch interessiert^^ Da kann man 
1. Sachen Zersetzen
2. Kabumm machen
3. Feuer machen
4. dass auch noch als wissenschaftliches Experiment bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das schreibzeuch und die Theorie zu lernen is es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Chemie is eben ein Thema das mich ziemlioch interessiert^^ Da kann man
> 1. Sachen Zersetzen
> 2. Kabumm machen
> 3. Feuer machen
> ...



Ich mag Chemie nich.
Ich raff die Formeln im Unterricht net, wills auch net raffen. Dann wird gesagt, was man für Arbeit können msus. Dann lern ich halt 10 min Chemie und am Ende des Jahres komm ich schon auf meine 3.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2010)

kommt halt stark auf den lehrer/die lehrerin an.
Unsre is zwar voll streng, ich hab nur ne 2 weil meine mappe totaaaal chaotisch ist, aber der unterricht is ganz ok, weil wir viele versuche machen.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vieeeeeeeel zu leicht xD



/sign. Ich glaube, ich hab Alko mit meiner etwas extrem ausführlichen Antwort etwas geärgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> /sign. Ich glaube, ich hab Alko mit meiner etwas extrem ausführlichen Antwort etwas geärgert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauch ca. 30 min für ne Auswertung pro Runde...
Nach 2 Sätzen seh ich eh schon obs stimmt, also ärger ich mich nüch!^^


----------



## schneemaus (2. Mai 2010)

Nach erst zwei? Ich dachte, mein erster Satz wäre schon so komplex gewesen, dass es für die Antwort langt... Hm, das enttäuscht mich XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

Von Inredhel und Dragon hab ich shcon die Antwort.


----------



## Edou (3. Mai 2010)

Meine jetz auch :>


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2010)

Ich muss mir noch nen guten Schwachfug für b.) überlegen *gg*


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, meine Antwort ist echt so derb schwachsinnig, dass es schon wieder lustig sein könnte XD


----------



## Winipek (4. Mai 2010)

So, meine Antwort ist jetzt auch draussen und ich hoffe, die anderen sind auch soweit^^ Ich will lustige Geschichten lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (4. Mai 2010)

Meins gibts erst morgen, bei meinem jetztigen Zustand kommt nichts ordentliches raus. XP


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *RUNDE 3/12*
> 
> 
> *Was ist der PH- Wert und was gibt er an?
> ...



Ich soll von Alkopop bekannt geben, das diese Runde bis freitag den 14.5.2010 verlegt wird (also die auswertung) - ...naja....nur damit ihr es wisst :>


----------



## Asayur (5. Mai 2010)

Was, warum den das?


----------



## Edou (5. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Was, warum den das?



egal, ist einfach so....wenn frag ihn via pm.


----------



## Winipek (5. Mai 2010)

*heul*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

So da bin ich wieder.
Die aktuelle Runde läuft noch bis Sonntag, 18 Uhr!
Folgende Frage ist noch aktuell:
*RUNDE 3/12*


*Was ist der PH- Wert und was gibt er an?

Bis Sonntag, 18 Uhr könnt ihr noch einsenden!


Noch einsenden müssen/können:
El Homer
Skatero
Soladra
KamikazeKiwi

* Dann mal los, the Show must go on!


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Jetzt auf einmal Sonntag? Ist heute nicht der 14...? Haben wir nicht lange genug gewartet? ._.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Jetzt auf einmal Sonntag? Ist heute nicht der 14...? Haben wir nicht lange genug gewartet? ._.



Klar. Aber da noch 4 nicht abgesendet haben, habe ich es erstmal bis Sonntag verlängert. Wäre ja dumm, wenn nur 5 in die Bewertung eingehen.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Buähähähähä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

FOLGENDE LEUTE HABEN NOCH BIS MRGEN, 18 UHR ZEIT IHRE ANTWORT ZU FOLGENDER FRAGE ZU SENDEN:
*RUNDE 3/12*


*Was ist der PH- Wert und was gibt er an?

Bis Sonntag, 18 Uhr könnt ihr noch einsenden!



El Homer
Skatero
Soladra
KamikazeKiwi*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich werde dann mal anfange zu bewerten.

Hier die richtige Antwort von jmd., der meint es übetreiben zu müssen...:

"Der pH-Wert (ja, das p wird klein geschrieben) gibt den Säuregehalt einer Lösung an. Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber ich glaube, es heißt Pondus Hydrogenii, wenn ich das aus meinen Unterlagen noch richtig im Kopf habe. Er gibt die Zahl der freien Wasserstoffionen in einer Flüssigkeit an. Je höher diese Zahl, desto niedriger der pH-Wert (aber ich weiß nicht mehr, warum...). Bei einem pH-Wert von exakt 7 spricht man von neutralen Lösungen, bei unter 7 von sauren Lösungen und bei über 7 von alkalischen oder basischen Lösungen. Übrigens, der pH-Wert im menschlichen Magen beträgt durch die Salzsäure gerade mal 1. Selbst purer Zitronensaft hat mehr ^^ Der pH-Wert des Blutes hingegen beträgt ca. 7,4. Gemessen wird der pH-Wert des Blutes übrigens im Aortenbogen und der Halsschlagader, von so genannten Chemorezeptoren, die den Wert an die Medulla Oblongata, das verlängerte Mark, im Stammhirn weiterleiten. Dort wird die Atmung geregelt - Und über die Atmung steuert der Körper den pH-Wert. Noch ein netter Faktor: Ein pH-Wert unter 6,8 bzw. über 8,0 ist nicht zu überleben... Stell nochmal so ne Frage, dann kriegste nochmal so ne Antwort! ^^"


Und die kreativste Antwort hat...



Spoiler



Winipek


Der ph Wert, auch Penis/Hand Wert genannt, dient dazu aufgrund einer genauesten Berechnung, die Effizients der Masturbation männlicher Wesen zu optimieren.
In kleinen Gruppen, wird der ph wert den Schülern in einem aufwendigem Lehrunterricht beigebracht, der mit der Ablschlussprüfung seinen Höhepunkt hat.
Wer darüber hinaus sein Wissen mit anderen teilt und eine Doktorarbeit darüber verfasst, erhält zusätzlich den Titel: "Masturbartor- ich mach das mit Links"- was natürlich zu enormen Ansehen verhilft!

Perverse Antwort... Gibt immer gute Punkte. :<
6.5 (plus 3 für den Sieg) Punkte


Auf Platz 2 folgt...


Spoiler



dragon1


Der Ph-Wert ist eine Erfindung Ausserirdischer, die Kontakt mit den Hauskatzen aufgenommen haben und versuchen die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen.
Ihre Anfuehrer, der Marsianer Prain und die Grinsekatze Binky haben den Wert erfunden, um anzugeben wie P(hysikalisch) H(ochkonzentriert) der Wert von einer Stadt ist. Was dies bedeutet haben sie mir leider nicht erklaert, stattdessen haben sie mich gefangengenommen und mir so ne kommische violette Fluessigkeit verabreicht. 

Was soll ich sagen...ich mag Katzen^^.
6 Punkte





Spoiler



Soladra



Der PopoHaue-Wert gibt an, wie viele Schläge auf den Arsch man für eine bestimmte Straftat bekommt. Bonbonglas leeressen hat einen PH-Wert von 7, Dias HAus in die Luft sprengen von 27. 

Zwar mit weitem Abstand die behindertste Antwort, aber so behindert, dass sie schon wieder lsutig ist. XD

5.5 Punkte




Tagestabelle:

El Homer
Nicht Teilnahme
dragon1
a) 5 b) 6 c) 4.5
Asayur
a) 5 b) 4.5 c) 4.5
Inredhel
a) 5 b) 4 c) -
Winipek
a) 5 b) 6.5 + 3 c) -
Skatero
Nicht Teilnahme
Soladra
a) 5 b) 5.5 c) -
KamikazeKiwi
Nicht Teilnahme
Edou
a) 4.5 b) 3.5 c) -



Edou, 5 Punkte hätte es gegeben, hättest du es genau erklärt. Du hast nur ein Beispiel gebracht. Deswegen nur 4.5 Punkte.



Daraus ergibt sich folgende Gesamttabelle:

*1. Asayur 37
1. Winipek 37** (+1)
3. Soladra 32*
*4. dragon1 31.5** (+2)
**5. Inredhel 29.5* *(-1)*
*6. Skatero 19,5**
7. El Homer 11* 
*8. KamikazeKiwi 8*
*8. Edou* *8*



Wir haben eine Doppelspitze und dragon ist der Gewinner dieser Runde. (15.5 Punkte)
ei irgendwelchen Fehlern bitte bei mir melden.



Edou darf das Themengebiet der nächsten Frage wählen.


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Hell yeah, ich nehme...erm ja....WWE!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Mai 2010)

*RUNDE 4/12
*
*Was ist ein PPV und was ist der berühmteste (gleichzeitig wichtigste) PPV in der WWE?

Die Runde geht bis Mittwoch, 18 Uhr!



*


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2010)

wwwaas? X.x ich muss bei nem klassenkolegen fragen, der kennt sich bei so was aus xD


----------



## Asayur (16. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja leicht *gg*


----------



## Edou (16. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Das ist ja leicht *gg*


verdammt *G*


----------



## Winipek (17. Mai 2010)

*freu freu Jubeltanz*
1. Platz^^ und mit der nächsten Antwort schubse ich Asayur vom Stuhl...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> *freu freu Jubeltanz*
> 1. Platz^^ und mit der nächsten Antwort schubse ich Asayur vom Stuhl...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkste kleene, so einfach geb ich mich nicht geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

*RUNDE 4/12
*
*Was ist ein PPV und was ist der berühmteste (gleichzeitig wichtigste) PPV in der WWE?

Die Runde geht bis Mittwoch, 18 Uhr!


Noch alle außer Edou fehln!
*


----------



## Winipek (18. Mai 2010)

Die Frage ist auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja un. Is ja lw wenn alle immer volle PKT haben. Außerdem gibts keine Minuspunkte.


----------



## Winipek (18. Mai 2010)

Nee, aber die kreative Antwort raubt mir den Schlaf^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Mai 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Nee, aber die kreative Antwort raubt mir den Schlaf^^



Schicksal.
Achja, ich hafte für gar nix.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

*RUNDE 4/12
*
*Was ist ein PPV und was ist der berühmteste (gleichzeitig wichtigste) PPV in der WWE?

Die Runde geht bis Mittwoch, 18 Uhr!


Es ist nur noch 4 Stunden Zeit und ich habe erst 2 Einsendungen.
*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Mai 2010)

Verlängert bis Fr 18 Uhr, weil erst 3 Antworten da sind.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verlängert bis Fr 18 Uhr, weil erst 3 Antworten da sind.



tja und jetz?-.- immernoch fehlen welche? dann egal haben die halt pech, wurd ja scho verlängert ^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Mai 2010)

Jo, morgn früh Auswertung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2010)

*Pfeif* Auswertung bitte


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, hatte bisher keine Lust.^^
Mach ich jetzt schnell.


Die richtige Antwort war:
Ein PPV oder ausgeschrieben Pay per View ist eine Sportveranstaltung (in diesem Falle Wrestling, wobei dies nicht die einzigen PPV Veranstaltungen sind, die es gibt) die im Privatfernsehen zu einem festgelegten Preis gesendet wird, ein Betrachten der Sportveranstaltung ohne diese Gebühr zu entrichten ist nur über *räusper* Semilegale *räusper* Mittel möglich, das hier angesprochene "wichtigste PPV der WWE" ist das Saisonsabschlussevent Wrestlemania, das jedes Jahr in einem anderen Bundesstaat der USA stattfindet, die besonderheit ist, dass hier desöfteren Markenübergreiffende (RAW und Smackdown!) Matches stattfinden.


Da es nur 3 Teilnehmer gibt, sind alle in den Top 3:

And the winner is:


Spoiler



Dragon1


WWE ist der Wert des W.asser im W.esten E.nglands. 
PPVist eine mathematische Formel, die angibt: Pi mal Pi mal Vieles = WWE
Es gibt weitere Formeln, die man PPV nennt, aber diese sind noch viel sinnloser und werden desswegen nur angezeigt, wenn man den Bildschirm mit roter Farbe beschmiert, wartet bis sie trocknet und dann mit schleifpapier freikratzt


Weils die einzigste NICHT perverse Antwort ist und auch noch relatib sinnfrei und lustig!
6/7 +3 Punkte für den Sieg.

Platz 2:


Spoiler



Asayur


Die Antwort muss ich zensieren^^:
Das PPV (Public Peen View) ist das Weltgrösste P****svergleichsevent der Welt, hierbei treten jährlich mehrere Hundert Männer und She**** an um zu ermitteln, wer den grössten, dicksten oder (neu hinzugekommen) geradesten Testosteronkolben besitzt, das wichtigste PPV der WWE (World Weener Entertainment) ist das saisonale Abschlussevent in F**king in Österreich, das besondere sind die spezial Matches "Am Tau ziehen" und "Helidöngel" welche körperliche und geistige Fähigkeiten der Teilnehmer bis an die Grenzen treibt, der berühmteste PPV Sieger ist der "Überzieher" der bereits etliche Titt... Titel erworben hat.

Perves ja, lustig ja.
5/7


Platz 3:


Spoiler



Edou


Das Ding hat 2 Zeilen und ich muss dennoch sehr viel Zensierarbeit leisten. <.<

PPV=P**n-P*nis (of) -V*gina, der Wichtigste PPV und zu dem auch bekannteste ist der "P*nismania" der gewinner bekommt meist eine diva(auch prostituierte genannt) zum stechen bereit gestellt.

Hab mal die menshclichen Geschlechhtsteile zensiert.

Nunja, richtig behinderte Antwort abern och elativ lustig. :O
4/7



Bei a) hab ich für den ersten Teil max. 3 Punkte gegeben und für den zweiten 2.

Daraus ergibt sich folgende Tagestabelle:
Dragon1
a) 3 b) 9 c)- Gesamt: 12
Asayur
a) 5 b) 5 c)- Gesamt: 10
Edou
a) 5 b) 4 c) 4.5 Gesamt: 13.5


Ja, beim c gibts weiterhin 4.5 Punkte, da man ja auch auf Nicht Teilnehmer tippen konnte.


Edou gewinnt die Runde durch c).
Daraus ergibt sich folgende Gesamttabelle:
*1. Asayur 47**
2. dragon1 43,5** (+2)*
* 3. Winipek 37** (-2)
4. Soladra 32** (-1)
**5. Inredhel 29.5* *(-1)
**6. Edou* *21,5 (+2)
* *7. Skatero 19,5** (-1)
8. El Homer 11* *(-1)*
*9. KamikazeKiwi 8* *(-1)*


Durch die vielen Nicht Teilnehmer hat sich dragon auf Platz 2 gemausert und Asayur ist klar an der Spitze.
Hoffen wir, dass nächste Runde wieder mehr tielnehmen werden.
Immer dran denken, jeder kann jederzeit einsteigen.

*Da Dragon bei a) die wenigsten Punkte hat, darf er für Runde 5 das Gebiet entscheiden (du darfst auch nochmal Chemie nehmen wenn du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2010)

Hehehehe waer doch fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Internet-Klassiker und beruehmte Aussagen im internet?
Waer doch mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hehehehe waer doch fad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, dann wähl ich mal eine Frage bei Internetklassiker oder Aussagen aus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Ok, ich hoffe die Frage ist ok^^:

*Runde 5/12*
*
Was ist das am meisten genutzte "Mittel" im Internet, um andere Leute bewusst zu ärgern?*

Einsendeschluss ist diesmal erst der 31 Mai, 15 Uhr, da ich den Nichtteilnehmern Zeit geben will wieder zu kommen. :O


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2010)

du meinst mai oder?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

Nö März nächsten Jahres.
:X


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Ich war im Urlaub und krieg deswegen nen Minuspunkt? Argh >_<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ich war im Urlaub und krieg deswegen nen Minuspunkt? Argh >_<



Nöp, das zeigt nur die Platzierungsbewegung an.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Aso, gut, dann bin ich zufrieden xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

*Runde 5/12*
*
Was ist das am meisten genutzte "Mittel" im Internet, um andere Leute bewusst zu ärgern?*

Einsendeschluss ist diesmal erst der 31 Mai, 15 Uhr, da ich den Nichtteilnehmern Zeit geben will wieder zu kommen. :O



Nochmal zur Erinnerung...hab erst 3 Antworten.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ne Antwort geschickt, oder? *irritiert is*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

Jo.
(20 Pkt hier gegen 20 Punkte im smart Spiel?)


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2010)

XD Ich glaube nicht, nein. Da ich I'm with stupid am gewinnen bin und hier auch noch abräumen werde, brauch ich das nich xP


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Keine Antworten kommen mehr.
Vllt. sind die Leute vom a) Teil abgeschreckt...
Ich hab mir überlegt, den a) Teil ab nächster RUnde ganz abzuschaffen, dass es nur noch b) und c) gibt (also kreativ und Tippspiel).
a) hatte meiner Ansicht anch eh wenig Sinn, weil die meisten eh immer 5 Punkte hatten.
Ich werde eine Umfrage starten, ob der a Teil weg soll.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Mir isses egal. Aber ich finde, dass der Verlierer nicht die Frage, sondern nur das Themengebiet bestimmen soll ^^


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Mir isses egal. Aber ich finde, dass der Verlierer nicht die Frage, sondern nur das Themengebiet bestimmen soll ^^



This^.^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

*So, ab der nächsten Runde fällt also der a) Teil weg.*
Jetzt erwartet uns noch mehr Schwachsinn für noch mehr Punkte (12).
Ab jetzt nur noch eine Schwachsinnsantwort bzw. das Tippspiel abliefern.



Die Auswertung der laufenden Runde wird gleich folgen.


*Runde 5/12*
*
Was ist das am meisten genutzte "Mittel" im Internet, um andere Leute bewusst zu ärgern?


Ich wollte eigentlich aufs Rick Roll raus, hab aber auch das trollen als richtig gelten lassen (weil es hier so verbreitet ist).


Der b) Teil:
*Platz 1 geht an...
*


Spoiler



Edou


*Di**Rolled Damit wird gezeigt wie ein P*nis (ein Riesen P*nis) eine Stadt Zerstört, und am ende eine neue weiße insel kreiert.
*
Das war mit Abstand die behindertste, aber auch lustigste Antwort...

*6 Punkte für die Antwort und 3 Punkte für den Sieg.

Platz 2 geht an...


Spoiler



alle anderen


Ja, das dürfte überraschen. Aber ja, ich konnte mich nciht entscheiden, was jetzt besser oder schlechter ist.
Soladra:
Schklicht ergreifen und total unkreativ, aber aufsübelste nervig für den goßteil des Webs: Man schaft die Pr0nseiten und youtube ab, außerdem hört ma immer, wenn irgendjemand auf der ganzen welt ins i-net geht, lady gaga
*
Gewohnt die sinnloseste und unlogischste Antwort.*

Inredhel:
Definitiv die Kätzchenvideos. Jeden Tag, ja jede Stunde, nein, jede Minute tauchen auf bekannten Videoplattformen neue Videos von SÜSSEN, KLEINEN, *TOTAL HÄSSLICHEN* KATZENBABYS auf. Dadurch werden sekündlich Massen-E-Mails mit dem Betreff "Niedlich", "Katzis" oder auch "Muschi in Aktion" versandt. Dass diese Katzenvideos schon längst jeden zur Weißglut treiben, der sich öfter als zweimal im Jahr im Internet befindet und nicht vollkommen hohl in der Birne und Hartz-IV-Empfänger ist (es gibt auch Leute, die sind nur eins davon, wie diese sich auf die Katzenvideos auswirken, bin ich mir noch unsicher), merken die Personen nicht, die diese Videos verbreiten. Auch gefährdet, dem Kätzchenwahn zu verfallen, sind Teenager, mit Vorliebe Fans von Tokio Hotel. Denn sieht das Bill nicht auch so süß und klein aus, dass man ihn mit nach Hause nehmen möchte, ihm einen Napf Trockenfutter hinstellen und ihn streicheln möchte?
*
Ja, Kätzchen <3 undso, aber total hässlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((
Fehlt mir persönlich etwas stumpfsinnigkeit. Etwas zu logisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

dragon1:
das am meisten genutzte "Mittel" im Internet, um andere Leute bewusst zu ärgern ist das ChiQuie sChrAiben, wobei beliebige Buchstaben oder ganze Woerter, oft sogar Saetze durch sinnlose Geraeusche und andere Buchstaben ersetzt werden. Das entziffern ist nur mithilfe von Stupidedia oder grosser mengen Alkohol moeglich.
Naive Leute behaupten, es ist eine Kommunikationsart zwischen Pubertierenden 8-239 Jaehrigen, Verschwoerungsfanatiker weisen auf die FBI oder Ausserirdische hin. 
Laut der Kirche handelt es sich um vom Teufel besessene Computer, die losgeschickt wurden um Jugendliche zum Boesen zu bekehren.


Die einzig realistische erklaerung ist allerdings, dass es eine Provokation gegenueber allen Normaldenkenden Menschen ist, denn 95,76352% aller befragten, die zweifellos in gesundem geistigen zustand waren, mussten nach lesen solcher nachrichten in die Tastatur beissen.
*

Jo, nach der Hälfte hab ich abgeschaltet^^. Aber gleichwertig mit den anderen.*



Für die 3 gibts jeweils 5 Punkte.


Edou a) 5 b) 6+3 c)-
Inredhel a) 3 b) 5 c)-
Soladra a) 2,5 b) 5 c)-
dragon1 a) 5 b) 5 c)4.5

Anmerkung: Ab nächster Runde gibt es für c) nur noch 2 Punkte, da die Teilnehmer doch sehr überschaulich werden.

Gesamttabelle:
*1. dragon1 58** (+1)*
*2. Asayur 47** (-1)
**3. Soladra 39.5** (+1)**
4. Inredhel 37.5* *(+1)*
* 5. Winipek 37** (-2)**
**6. Edou* *35,5 
* *7. Skatero 19,5**
8. El Homer 11*
*9. KamikazeKiwi 8*


Dragon1 übernimmt wegen Nicht Teilnahme der Spitze die Führung ein.
_*Soladra darf das Themengebiet der nächsten Frage stellen.

*_
zur Erinnerung:
Ab nächster Runde zählt nur noch b) und c). Für b) gibts 12 Punkte und für c) momentan dann 2.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wähle: Wow- Historie


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Omg, ich hab keine Ahnung von...
Ich kenn mich nur bisschen mit Arthas aus, da lässt sich sicher was machen.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Vorschlag: Ich stell die frage und du gibst für mich die Antwort, Alko?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juni 2010)

Mir fällt shcon selbst was ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis heut Abend irgendwann hab ich eine Frage.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

*Runde 6 von 12:
Wieso ist Arthas böse geworden?*


Zur Erinnerung: Ab jetzt nur noch dumme Antworten und das Tippspiel!
Einsendeschluss ist der 10. Juni, 18 Uhr.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Du affe hast meins nichtmal fertiggelesen-.- und ich hab mir soviel muehe gegeben )=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Du affe hast meins nichtmal fertiggelesen-.- und ich hab mir soviel muehe gegeben )=



Du bist mit Abstand erster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

meines iis wie immer saukrank, stimmts, alko?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> meines iis wie immer saukrank, stimmts, alko?



jaja, ich raffs eh nie.
Das neue hab ich noch nich gelesen. :<


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du bist mit Abstand erster.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem^^ Wenn ich mir schon so viel ueberlege, damit es gleichzeitig 1) Halbwegs sinn macht 2) nicht pervers ist (Pervers ist unkreativ >.<) 3) auch noch ein bisschen lustig ist, moechte ich doch das es zumindestens gelesen wird ^^

Und Sola, bis jetzt fand ich kein einziges mal diese kranke scheisse witzig -.-


----------



## Edou (4. Juni 2010)

Ihr Versager! - Ich hol auf und bin erst 3 runden dabei tzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Schön für dich Dragon, Kauf dir nen Keks. UIch hab halt nen anderen SInn für Humor. Und meine nächste Antwort wird dir bestimmt auch nicht gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Schön für dich Dragon, Kauf dir nen Keks. UIch hab halt nen anderen SInn für Humor. Und meine nächste Antwort wird dir bestimmt auch nicht gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich weiss ja nicht... DiB und so ist eigentlich genauso krank, die selbe Art Humor, aber wenigstens lustig.
Es liegt einfach an dir. du bist nicht lustig.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

nicht lustig ist auch nicht lustig und ich muss lachen


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nicht lustig ist auch nicht lustig und ich muss lachen



ok eine sache in der ich dir recht geben muss xD


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

und illidan is cool, das findest du doch auch.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> und illidan is cool, das findest du doch auch.



Ja das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... aber nur als Martreyer und auf den Falschen weg geleiteter armer Boesewicht und ich bin strikt dagegen dass er ueberlebt ^^ Ein wuerdiges Ende ist besser als ein Comeback.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

ersteres bin ich deiner meinung, zweiteres nich ganz ;-)


----------



## Edou (5. Juni 2010)

Also meine Antwort warum Arthas böse geworden is is so dumm das sie einfach lustig is :<


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

meine so pervers dass se lustig ist


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2010)

meine ist so unlustig dass...ach vergesst es -.-


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Denk drann, dragon: Nicht löustig ist auch nicht lustig und er ist lusig. ich find deines zum kringeln


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Alko, auswerten bittte!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Auswertung...

Platz Nummero uno...



Spoiler



Soladra


Es war einmal ein kleiner Prinz namens Arthas.Er hatte alles, was ein kleiner Pruinz so haben kann: einen Imbär-Mentor, eine weiße Stute für Sodomie, eine goldene Rüstung, die leider nix anderes konnte als hübsch aussehen, eine Dame, um die er werben und die er später einml vielciht zur Königin hochschlafen wird. Er hätte also ganz zufrieden sein können, wäre nicht an jenem Tag die Kabienenduschen der Männer ausgefallen wären. So musste er sich mit allen anderen Männern im Hof waschen. Dort sah Arthas etwas grauenvolles: ER, der Thronfolger, hatte den kleinsten Pimmel! Der von seinem Mentor glich einem gewaltigem Hammer, selbst Kael'thas, der ebenfalls am Tunier teilgenommen hatte, hatte einen Beachtlichen Zauberstab. Er dagegen hatte nur die Rückstände eines kleinen Dolchgriffes. Deshalb wollte sein Meister ihn in die Kampfkünnste des Mannes einweihen und besorgte ihm eine heiße, schwarzhaarige, vollbusige...Dirne. Doch der jungfräuliche Arthas bekam, sosehr er sich auch anstrengte, seinen Bruchpiltoten in Flugposition zu bekommen, er schaffte es nicht. Ein gewitzer Hofdiener hatte ihn beobachtet und am nächsten Tag wusste der ganze Palast, das Arthas nunmal nicht in Stande war, die Fahne zu hissen und seinen purpurnbehelmten Soldaten auf die Reise zu schicken.
Arthas wollte nicht, dass es alle welt erfährt, also dache er sich."Hmmm.....Hmmmm..." Drei Tage später, denn der Prinz war leider nicht allzuschlau und stand ziehmlich auf dem Schlauch (höhö Wortwitz) , aber da kahm ihm eine Idee: " Wenn ich das längste und tollste Schwert der ganzen welt finde, kuken die Mädels nicht mehr auf meinen Pimmel! Ich muss einfach ein tolles Käsemesser finden, ein noch toklleres als den Ashbringer, und llle werden mich lieben!" Also ging er in die Bücherei und fragte den Gelehrten RAMBO( mit dem supercoolen Survivalmesser) , ober ein herrenloses superschwert kenne. Dieser erzählte ihm von Frostmourne und es war selbstverständlich, dass Arthas das haben wollte. Doch zuerst war seinen Ruf wiederherzustellen, also ging Arthas nach Stratholme und metzelte ein bisschen vor sich hin.Zu spät hörte er, dass er die Untoten töten sollte und nicht die Einwohner, also lies er sich schnell etwas einfallen und behauptete einfah "hey, ich wollte denen Helfen." Naja, das mit dem Ruf hatte ja jetzt nicht so geklapt aber dank Malganis hatte nun eine Erklärung, um nach Northrend zu gehen und das Käsemesser...Ähm Frostmourne zu finden. Sobald er es in Händen hatte, versprach ihm Ner'zuls wispernde Stimme, er könne hm zu einem Prachtstück von Penis verhelfen wie Uther. Er müsse nur seinen Mentortöten und ihm das Ding abschneiden, den Rest wurde er schon machen.. Und tatsächlich, kaum war Uther tot und das Ding ab, Wuchs es Arthas an. vor lauter aufregungbekahm er einen Steifen udn dieser verschwand nemals mehr,schlie0ßlich ist die Blutkönigen ja rattenscharf und die hat Arthas Nun immer in seiner Nähe...hr hr hr.


*Ich fand den Text genial, sogar mit ein bisschen RL Einbezug (durch Frostmourne).
Sehr gut!
11,5/12 plus 3.





*Platz 2...


Spoiler



dragon1


b) Weil er in der Schule von seinem Lehrer Uther gemobbt wurde, da er an Leghastenie lit.
Dies machte den kleinen Arthie wuetend, und all diese wut liess er auf einem Hasen ab.
Dieser Hase mutierte aber zum ersten Zombie. Da er jetzt seine Wut nicht mehr am Hasen ablassen konnte, begann sich die Wut anzustauen.
Eines Tages konnte er sich nicht beherschen und danach war seine beziehung mit Jaina aus.
Ab diesem Tag war sein boese-werden nicht mehr aufzuhalten, und in zusammenarbeit mit Pinky und Brain begannn er die Welt zu erobern. 


*Finde das mit dem Hasen super!
9,5/12




*Platz 3:


Spoiler



Skatero


Weil Illidan ihn betrogen hat.



*Einfach kurz, genial und witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/12



*Last and least kriegt Edou wegen der minder lustigen Antwort.
Er hat sich auf nen Reißnagel gesetzt.


*5/12




Bei c) bekommt diesmal keiner was.
Die Tabelle:

**1. dragon1 67.5**
2. Soladra 54 (+1)*
*3. Asayur 47** (-1)**
4. Edou* *40.5 (+2)*
* 5. Inredhel 37.5* *(-1)*
* 6. Winipek 37** (-1)**
* *7. Skatero 27.5**
8. El Homer 11*
*9. KamikazeKiwi 8*



Damit bleibt dragon1 noch klar erster, Soladra hat aber einiges gut gemacht.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

JUHUUUUU!!!! ERSTER!!! Ich bin guhut, ich bin ghut!

Ich bin so klugg ich min so klug. K-L-U-K Ich meine K-L-U-G...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2010)

Nice! War auch mal was gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meins hat immerhin 2ten Platz geholt


DrAgon1, nicht dragin -.-


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste es, nächste mal schreib ich wieder Geistigen dünnschiss vom feinsten :<<<


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Ich bin das nächste mal auch dabei wenn die Frage stimmt und mir nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Edou darf die Runde auswählen...kannst mti ins Bott, Ugnar, immer Platz. Selbst wenn du nur 1 Runde noch mitmachst oder so nich schlimm.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Edou darf die Runde auswählen...kannst mti ins Bott, Ugnar, immer Platz. Selbst wenn du nur 1 Runde noch mitmachst oder so nich schlimm.


Joar, wie gesagt wenn die Frage stimmt und ich daheim bin geb ich mein Senf dazu.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Joar, wie gesagt wenn die Frage stimmt und ich daheim bin geb ich mein Senf dazu.



Hast ja ne Woche Zeit immer.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Edou hat per PM das Thema Metal genannt...
Ich überlege kurz, was ich nehme.
*
Runde 7/12:

Was benötigt man für Equipment für ein Metallied?


Einsendeschluss ist der 18.6.10.
*


----------



## Ugnar (11. Juni 2010)

Müssen's echte items sein? oder kann man sich eigene ausdenken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Müssen's echte items sein? oder kann man sich eigene ausdenken.



Du kannst dir...den größten Shice ausdenken, muss nix mti RL zu tuen haben, no Rules.


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Mit Metal hab ich leider nichts am Hut, ich setzte die Runde aus.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2010)

Ja dito, wie schon letzte Runde wegen mangelndem Wissen setze ich dieses Mal wieder aus...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja dito, wie schon letzte Runde wegen mangelndem Wissen setze ich dieses Mal wieder aus...



Ähhm, du weiß schon, dass du nur eine dumme Antwort und einen Tipp abgeben musst? :<
Und ist doc hegal, ob ihr nur wenige Puntke kriegt. Minuspunkte gibts nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2010)

Mir fällt dann aber auch nichts ein. Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Metal ist ja hart. z.B.: Der Sänger ist ein heißerner Hooligan, der sich bei einem Fußballspiel seiner Lieblingsmannschaft die Seele rasugeschrien hat.
Sowas denk ich halt.


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Metal ist ja hart. z.B.: Der Sänger ist ein heißerner Hooligan, der sich bei einem Fußballspiel seiner Lieblingsmannschaft die Seele rasugeschrien hat.
> Sowas denk ich halt.


Welches " Equipment " brauch man für ein Metallied? war doch die Frage wo ist das Equipment in den Beispiel.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Welches " Equipment " brauch man für ein Metallied? war doch die Frage wo ist das Equipment in den Beispiel.



Is ja nur teil Beispiel.
Was weiß ich, du brauchts für Metal auch eine Kettensäge, um den Sound zu erzeugen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Bisher 3 Antworten eingegangen


Frage ist diesmal bissl anders, aber ihr müsst ja nur Blödsinn schreiben...


----------



## The Paladin (18. Juni 2010)

Wann ist diese Runde zu Ende?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Öhhhm, würde mal sagen 20 Uhr, obwohl ich denke, dass nicht mehr antworten kommen werden.

Auswertung heute oder morgen.


----------



## The Paladin (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn nur 3 Leute Antworten geschickt haben, bin ich in den Top 3 dabei ^^


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

NION shit THema verfehlt ich hab ne Metallehre geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (19. Juni 2010)

für nachste Frage meld!!!!1elf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Auswertung wird gegen Abend wohl kommen.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Auswertung! Auswertung!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Jajaja, ich mach sie jetzt. :<
(Soladra bekommt 1 Minuspunkt).
:>^^ 










Kommen wie zur Auswertung...and the winna of the winnas is...

Platz 1:



Spoiler



Soladra



Hallo Kinder! 
Heute erzählt euch Soladra, was ihr für ein Metallied braucht:
1. Kenne deinen Feind!
Um ein Metallied zu schreiben, müsst ihr zuerst wissen, was ihr total hasst. Ob Lady Gaga, Tokio Hotel oder doch Hippie-Gedudel, hört es euch auf Youtube an und grölt die Texte so laut es geht mit. Nur so seid ihr wütend genug für Teil 2.
2. Splatter!
Jetzt solltet ihr genügend Aggressionen aufgebaut haben, um richtig durchzustarten. Holt euch einen Paris Hilton-Wadenbeißerhund Marke aufgeblasene Ratte. Und rasiert ihn, übergießt ihn mit Benzin und zündet den Kläffer an. Während er noch lebt. Dann holt euch ein junges Kätzchen, mit wunderbar flauschigem Fell und mit einem Blick, der die meisten Frauen vor Lieblichkeit zum heulen bringen würde. Dann nehmt ihr ein Hackbeil und schlagt so lange auf das Vieh, bis es nichts mehr zum zerhackbeilen gibt. Geht in den Kindergarten und nehmt eine Axt mit. Da ihr euch jetzt fühlt wie ein echter Metal0r, gehen wir zu Punkt 3 über.
3. Zeichen
Es ist hart, aber es muss sein. Hier die bekanntesten:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












4. Saufen bis der Arzt kommt
Nun braucht ihr noch einen guten Text. Da das nüschtern nur sehr schwer möglich ist, empfehle ich saufen, bis es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Da kann ich euch "Springbreak" empfehlen, der Saufausflug der Abiturienten. Falls ihr zu jung alt dafür seid, empfehle ich folgende lustige Spielchen. 
1. Ihr nehmt einen 20 seitigen Würfel und beginnt zu trinken. Ein Bekannter (am besten zukünftiges Bandmitglied) würfelt solange bis der Würfel dreimal eine 6 anzeigt (666). Dann dürft ihr aufhören mit trinken.
2.Überfallt die Supermärkte in der Umgebung, raubt eure Omas aus oder prügelt wehrlose Passanten zusammen. Das hilft euch auch gleichzeitig zu einem guten Ruf als Band. Wenn ihr dann genug Alkohol habt, spielt ihr dieses simple Würfelspiel: 
(1) Besorgt euch einen 6er Würfel
(2) Würfelt
(3) Bei 1-5 wird getrunken. 
(4) Das Lustige: Bei 6 wird erneut gewürfelt!
Alle können gewinnen. Außer die Leber.
5. Der Text
Da euer Blut jetzt größtenteils durch Alkohol ersetzt ist, gehen wir an den Text. Benutzt folgende Wörter unbedingt:
Doom
Blood
Death
Kill
Pain
Falls ihr auf auf Power Metal steht, fügt die Wörter: Dragon, Maid und Warrior hinzu.
Zu empfehlen ist eine zweite (Nüchterne!) Person, die den Text, den ihr vor euch hinlallt, aufschreibt.

6. Black Metal
Solltet ihr euch dafür entscheiden, die böseste Musikrichtung der kompletten Metalszene zu spielen, hier ein paar zusätzliche Anleitungen: Um eine vollständige Black Metal Band zu sein, muss jedes Bandmitglied schon mindestens 10 Jahre im Knast gehockt haben. Im besten Fall wegen Mord, brutaler Körperverletzung oder ähnlichen Verbrechen. Wenn ihr nicht mindestens eine Bank mit eurem Truck niedergewalzt habt, seid ihr leider nicht für Black Metal geeignet. 
Die Hälft der Band, muss auf jeden Fall aus Satanisten bestehen, bestmöglichst mit sadistischer Veranlagung. Führt die schwarzen Messen am besten durch, während ihr auf der Bühne steht. Eine bessere Bühnenshow werdet ihr nirgends finden.
Und falls doch etwas an dem Auftreten scheitert, beißt während euren Konzerten kleinen Kindern und anderem Ungeziefer den Kopf ab und trinkt ihr Blut. Das kommt bei den Fans immer gut an.

Was ihr braucht könnt ihr dem Text entnehmen, bis dann Kinder,
(insert "sendung mit der Maus Melodie" here)








*Wow, es war echt lustig, es ergab Sinn und da ich bei der durchgehend richtigen Rehtschreibung skeptisch wurde hab ich gegoogled, obs nicht geklaut ist...wars nicht, also gibts 12 Punkte, weils perfekt ist. :<**
*







Platz 2:



Spoiler



schneemaus



Equipmentaufstellung für die Liveaufführung eines Metallieds:
- 20 Katzen, auf die man treten kann, damit sie anfangen zu heulen wie blöd
- 100 Liter Bier, damit man das Geschreie und die furchtbare Instrumentalmusik dazu überhaupt ertragen kann und damit einem durch das dauernde Zunge rausstrecken Richtung Publikum nicht die Zunge austrocknet, sonst kann man ja nicht mehr schreien
- 10 Fledermäuse zum Kopf abbeißen
- Undendlich SCHWARZ! Egal was, Hauptsache schwarz, dunkel und böse
- 1 Kanister Kunstblut zum ins Publikum spritzen - das macht einen noch böser
- Lange, natürlich böse schwarze, Haare, damit man beim Headbangen schön böse aussieht
- 5 Fackeln, die man rumschleudern kann, um böse auszusehen
- 10 Pyrotechnikeffekte, damit man posen kann
- 1 Nebelmaschine, um dem Bösen noch etwas Mystisches zu verleihen
- Ein Mikrofon, ein Schlagzeug, einen E-Bass und zwei furchtbar verstimmte E-Gitarren, um zwischen dem Headbangen, Bier trinken, Böse sein, Blut rumspritzen, Böse sein, Fledermäusen den Kopf abbeißen und auf Katzen treten sowie Böse sein auch noch ein bisschen Krach zu machen
- 5 Deppen, die das dann auch alles durchführen
-> Voila, ein Metallied ist fertiggestellt!





*Jo, so ungefähr hätte ich bei so einer Frage auch geantwortet und dass ist ein untrügliches Qualitätsmerkmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**
*

*10 Punkte
*

*
*




Platz 3:*
*



Spoiler



dragon1



Eine Maschinenpistole fuer den Rhytmus, 
Ein Flammenwerfer fuer die Pyroeffekte
Eine Shotgun fuer den Bass,
Ein Laserstrahler fuer die Lichteffekte

Und ganz wichtig eine epische Unterhose fuer die Gerucheffekte





*Jo, ist auch noch ziemlich realistisch eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*8 Punkte
*

*
*

*
*

*Daraus resultiert folgende Tagestabelle:
*

*Soladra  12+3
*
*Schneemaus  10
*
*dragon1 8 plus 2,5 (Tippspiel)
*
*The Paladin 7 plus 2,5 (Tippspiel)
*
*Edou 6
*

*Gesamttabelle:
*
1. dragon1 78
2. Soladra 69
3. schneemaus 47.5 (+2)
4. Asayur 47 (-1)
5. Edou 46.5 (-1)
6. Winipek 37
7. Skatero 27.5
8. El Homer 11
9. The Paladin 9.5 (+1)
10. KamikazeKiwi 8 (-1)



Soladra und dragon machen es unter sich aus, Soladra holt langsam auf.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*schnief*
Wieso denn? Ich hab dich doh nur freundlichst daran erinnert!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (19. Juni 2010)

Gutes thema, blöde frage kp mir is darauf nix eingefallen :<<


Egal


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Schon wieder gewonnen? wow.... \m/


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das nächste Thema handelt nicht um Musik, wie wäre es mit dem Thema: Was für eine Religion würdest du gründen mit welchen Ritualen.

Da würde mir sicher was einfallen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juni 2010)

Edou darf das Themengebiet bestimmen.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Gehts mal weiter?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Jo, bald. Wenn Edou Thema sagt^^.

Wenner morgen abendn och net gemacht hat, dann mach ich die Frage.


----------



## Edou (22. Juni 2010)

Sorry! - War ned on gestern, und wusste bis eben ned frage.

Ok atm ist ja Fussball wm...also mein thema Fussball!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann kurz und knackig die nächste Runde...

*Wie ist Fußball entsanden?*

*Einsendeschluss ist der 29.6 um 18 Uhr.
*


----------



## Tragoile (24. Juni 2010)

Darf man einsteigen ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Jo. Immerdoch.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab's versucht. Ich hab mir ne Stunde Gedanken gemacht, wie ich auf diese Frage hin Unsinn produzieren kann - Aber es kam NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS bei rum. Also setz ich wohl diese Runde aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2010)

Nu - ich mach auch mit ^^
Hoffe es geht in Ordnung , wenn ich jetzt gewinne?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

wirste nicht


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir auch eine Antwort überlegt. Die würde euch alle pwnen, aber leider kann ich ja nicht mtimachen.

Sag sie euch am Schluss.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

ich hab ne geile^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. Juli 2010)

Wann ist dieser Kontest zu Ende. Ist schon länger als eine Woche her und ich fahre morgen um 4:00 nach Kroatien ^^. Ich will wissen wer der Sieger ist.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Mal sehen...vllt. in der Halbzeitpause.^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2010)

wann gehts endlich weiter? >.<


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2010)

mach weiter du...alkopop!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Jaja, bis heute Abend ist es garantiert fertig.

Und der gewinner ist...



Spoiler



The Paladin



Wie entstand Fußball

Im 18ten Jahrhundert wurde die Welt von Schwulen Aristokraten regiert. Der Englische König aber dachte: Sch***e, alle denken ich bin schwul, ich muss mir was einfallen lassen um weniger schwul zu wirken. Seine Frau riet ihm keine Strumpfhosen mehr anzuziehen, das Make-up wegzulassen und einen Schottenrock anzuziehen. Doch die Englische Bevölkerung erkannte ihren König nicht mehr und manche Briten fragten ihn wie viel den eine Nacht bei ihm kostet. Der König war echt angepisst und ließ sich einen Zwergwüchsigen Menschen holen den er herumkickte. Der König fand das echt witzig und seine Diener auch. So ließ der König dieses Spiel zum Nationalsport für Männer werden. Leider wurde damit die Rasse der Zwergwüchsigen beinahe ausgerottet und man ersetzte sie durch Lederbälle. So entstand Fußball. Obwohl es witziger mit Zwergen war &#8230;&#8230;.





Ziemlich gut, wobei ich doch irgendwie von der Runde etwas enttäuscht war.

8 plus 3 Punkte

Platz 2:



Spoiler



Reflox



Die alten Azteken hatten wieder mal ein Opfer vorbereitet. Doch, der Prister wurde wütend und kickte gegen die Kugel auf dem Altar, die durch ein Fenster knallte und dort jemanden traf. Dieser schreite TOOOOR! Da dies in ihrer Sporache hiess: Du Vollidiot, pass auf wo die Hinzielst, wurde auch der TOOOR-Schrei erfunden. Ab jetzt stand immer eine Wache vor dem Fenster, der sogenannte TOOOR-Wart. "Spieler" hiess bei ihnen "wütender Priester"
Tja auch die Jugend war damals schon schlimm und wandelte dies alles in ein Spiel um. Auch die Jugendsprache bastand damals. So wurde der TOOOR-Wart zum Torwart und der Spieler: "Der mit der Nummer X auf dem Rücken". Statt Fenster nahm man TOOORE, die dann von der nächsten generation wieder in Tore benannt wurden. So besteht Fussball noch heute.





In Ordnung. 6.5 Punkte




Platz 3:



Spoiler



Soladra



Wir schreiben das Jahr sechzehnhundertfünfundelfzig, als die Männer noch Männer und die Frauen auch noch Männer waren. Damals ging das Gerücht der Oschinga-Bläh-Perle über alle alle Weltmeere. Natürlich wollte auch Kapitän Cook diesen Schatz von unschätzbarem Wert sein Eigen nennen. Seinen Namen hatte er daher, dass er sich beim Kochen seines allmorgendlichen Freibeuteromletts mit einem Hackbeil beim Zerhackbeilen Moby Dicks Schwanzflosse sich versehentlich beide Hände abgehackt hatte.(Spioler: Diese hatte er an seinen Schniedel getackert, um immer und jederzeit onanieren zu können)Dort saßen nun zwei scharfe Haken.

Durch seine Informanten erfuhr er, dass der spanische Handelsgouverneur Alexándròs Fêrnándo de al Móndrês Sagô , im weiteren Verlauf nur noch Alex genannt, die riesige Perle von 70 cm Umfang durch gemeinen Verrat in seinen Besitz genommen hatte. Nichts hasste Kapitän Cook so sehr wie Verrat und so schwor er sich, Alex die Perle abzuluchsen, koste es, was es , was es wolle. SO schnappte er sich sein Schiff, die &#8222;Lilola&#8220;, seine tapfere, kampferprobte und leider auch schwule Mannschaft und stach in See. 

Zwischen Hinterindien und der Feinschmeckerinsel trafen die beiden Schiffe aufeinander, und tatsächlich trug Alex die Perle stolz auf dem Arm. Diese Dreistigkeit erboste Kapitän Cook und eins,zwei,drei, waren Planken zwischen die Schiffe gelegt, heiße und gaye Piraten flogen zusammen mit Kanonenkugeln durch die Luft und auf den Schiffen lieferte man sich heikle Fechtduelle. Es dauerte nicht lange, und Kapitän Cook hatte seinen Rivalen gestellt, denn auch wenn seine Männer gay waren, waren sie doch gute Kämpfer und schnetzelten die Mannschaft von Alex nieder, bis nur noch zehn außer ihm da waren.Obwohl seine eigene Mannschaft keinen Mann mehr zählte, fühlte Alex sich immer noch überlegen, denn er weigerte sich die Perle zu übergeben. Er grinste hämisch, legte die Perle auf den Boden und sagte:&#8220;Trage die Perle auf dein Schiff hinüber und sie sei dein!&#8220; Man konnte sich denken, dass unser Kapitän nicht sehr begeistert war. Einerseits wollte er Alex den Triumph nicht lasse, einen seiner Schwuchteln die Perle aufheben zu lassen ( außerdem war die Perle rosa und man kann nie wissen was die Jungs damit machen),noch wollte er mit seinen Haken die Perle beschädigen. Also schob er die Perle vorsichtig, ganz vorsichtig mit dem Fuß in Richtung der Planke. Darauf schien Alex gewartet haben, denn er versuchte, sich den Ball zurückzuholen. Allerdings bekam er von Kliose, Cooks Prügelknaben, einen bösen Schlag mit der Klinge auf die Hand. Also musste nun auch Alex versuchen, sich den Ball...Verzeihung die Perle mit den Füßen zu holen. Nun hatte Cook einen Entscheidenden Vorteil: Er hatte schon lange ohne Hände zurrecht kommen müssen und stieß die Perle geschickt über eine Planke auf das eigene Schiff. Dort schnappte sie sich Philip, der Kombüsen-junge , der auf einem Arm lahm war, die Perle, und stieß sie zu Bastian, dem Schwein der Crew, der die Perle mit einem Geschickten Tritt in den Laderaum beförderte, bevor die anderen überhaupt &#8222;Seealgenkonfitüre&#8220; sagen konnten. Und bevor Alex oder seine Mannschaft etwas tun konnten, war Kapitän Cook mit seinen Leuten wieder auf der Liola, die Planken eingezogen und die Segel ausgerichtet. Als der Kapitän einige Stunden später vom Heck des Schiffes wie üblich den Sonnenuntergang mit den Haken in den Hosentaschen, kam Philip zu Ihm. &#8222;Kapitän?&#8220; fragte er mit schüchternem Blick.Dieser lächelte:&#8220;Was gibt&#8217;s?&#8220;

Philip wurde rot und begann zu stottern:&#8220;Nun, äh, nun Sir, öh, ich habe mir gedacht, halt so für mich gedacht, dass wir das mit der Perle ja nochmal machen könnten, mit einer Lederkugel, weil, wissen sie Sir, der Mannschaft har das so gefallen und...eh, nun...&#8220; Cook schnitt ihm das Wor ab:&#8220;Genemigt!&#8220; Der Junge Strahlte über das ganze Gesicht. &#8222;Danke, Sir!&#8220;, sagte er und verschwand glücklich in der Kombüse.




Und so wurde der Fußball erfunden. * Märchenbuch zuklapp *





Nunja, dieses mal fand ichs echt nicht so lustig und gerafft hab ichs auch nicht wirklich.

5 Punkte







Kommen wir zu folgender Puntkeverteilung:

The Paladin: 11 Punkte
Reflox: 6.5 Punkte
Soladra: 5 Punkte
Ellesemere: 4.5 Punkte
dragon1: 4 Punkte




Dragon1 darf das Themengebit bestimmen.





Gesamtabbelle:

1. dragon1 82
2. Soladra 74
3. schneemaus 47.5 
4. Asayur 47 
5. Edou 46.5 
6. Winipek 37
7. Skatero 27.5
9. The Paladin 20.5 (+1)
8. El Homer 11 (-1) 
10. KamikazeKiwi 8 
11. Reflox 6.5
12. Ellesemere 4.5


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie darf dragon jedes Mal das Themengebiet bestimmen oO


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Irgendwie darf dragon jedes Mal das Themengebiet bestimmen oO



Das 3te Mal^^
Uuuuuund ich bin immernoch erster xD
Nur halt dass Sola mich einholt gerade...




Naja, ich schlag mal vor Kunst & Maler, irgendetwas in der art.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2010)

Oh mein Gott, WIESO??? Womit hab ich das verdient? *kopf auf tischkante knallen lass* Wird wieder so ne tolle Runde für mich...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, WIESO??? Womit hab ich das verdient? *kopf auf tischkante knallen lass* Wird wieder so ne tolle Runde für mich...



Hehehehe


Weil ich schon immer gut darin war, soetwas zu parodieren^^?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist heute gerade Kunst ausgefallen.^^

Hoffe die Frage ist gut...




*Nächste Runde:*

*Was machen Künstler, um auf neue Ideen zu kommen?* 

*Einsendeschluss ist der 12.7 18 Uhr.
*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

Antwort verschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2010)

Jo hab ich auch schon gemacht, aber... Ich fand sie nich so witzig :/


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

hmm... mir fällt nix ein...


----------



## Edou (12. Juli 2010)

mir au ned....mir au ned :X


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

Wann machst du die Auswertung?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo? Ist hier jemand?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juli 2010)

Jaja ich machs jetzt schnell.




Sieger ist...



Spoiler



dragon1



Eine Ganz einfache uebeung, die schon die Barden der Wikinger gemacht haben:
Sie springen mit einem Doppelten Vorwaertssalto durch das Fenster in ein Haus, schiessen mit einer Armbrust eine vorbeifliegende Fliege ab, balancieren auf einer Zehe ein 10Literbierfass, welches sie dann in der Luft auf Ex trinken, 
befriedigen sich selber oral und summen waehrenddessen die Melodie von Tetris. 
Danach landen sie mit dem Kopf, machen einen Handstand und zerschmettern mit einem Karattehieb eine Metallplatte.
Wenn die bis dahin noch nicht genug ihnspiriert wurden, lesen sie den "Eure merkwürdigsten Träume oO" Thread durch.
(manche lesen auch das WoW forum durch, doch 13,37% dieser armen Kuenstler begehen dann irgendwann einmal Selbstmord...





Gut, das mit dem WoW Forum gibt viele extra Punkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/12 plus 3 für den Sieg.







Platz 2



Spoiler



schneemaus


Künstler, die auf neue Ideen kommen wollen, tun viele unterschiedliche Dinge. Die einen riechen an verfaulten Äpfeln, die anderen rauchen illegales Zeugs. Aber momentan total angesagt ist in der surrealen Kunst die Kotz-Inspiration! Immer mehr Topmodels leiden an Bulimie, da haben sich verschiedene Maler gedacht, dass man daraus auch Kunst machen kann - So wie aus allem, was aussieht wie gequirlte Scheiße und sich irgendwie interpretieren lässt. Also luden sich zwei Künstler 20 Models nach Hause ein, schmissen eine Riesenparty mit ganz ganz viel Essen und baten die Mädchen, nicht etwa ins Klo zu kotzen, sondern in einen abgesonderten Raum, der mit Papier ausgelegt war, mitten auf den Boden. Daraus entstanden so witzige Kotzflecken, dass die Künstler tags darauf mit Gasmasken in diesen Raum gingen, eine riesige Leinwand aufstellten und mit viel Farbe die Kotze künstlich nachstellten - Originalbilder würden zu sehr stinken und sich nicht verkaufen lassen. Diese neuartige Idee wurde schon bald zum Trendsetter!
So sieht man, dass Künstler sich neue Ideen oft aus anderen Themenbereichen holen - Die Kotzbilder sind nach den Spermabildern die neuste verrückte Idee, auf die die Künstler gekommen sind.





Joa, der Affe, der sich die dummen Kommentare zu den Beiträgen überlegt hat grad Mittagspause. 8/12




Platz 3:



Spoiler



Edou



Viele Künstler (siehe Van gogh) Verletzen sich Körperlich, der Schmerz hilft ihnen bei der Konzentration. 
Ein anderes beispiel dafür ist Dieter Bohlen, viele Hits, u.a ausgelöst durch einen Höckerfeder unfall. Der bass war zu hoch, und die Feder riss und traf in in den Hoden.(Modern Talkin - Your my Heart, your my soule)
In den Usa ist es gang und gebe sich mit Kugeln zu beschießen, um für neue Ideen, dannach "Singen" die angeschossenen, wie hart dies doch war. Die neuste Methode = Justin Bieber, er ließ sich, um aus dem Stimmbruch zu kommen und weiterhin mit seiner Baby stimme gehasst zu werden, Kastrieren.





Abzug gibts, weil das mit der Feder aus Dieter, der Film geklaut war!

7/12










Punkteverteilung:
dragon1: 13 Punkte
schneemaus: 8 Punkte
Edou: 7 Punkte
Reflox: 6 Punkte







Die Tabelle:

1. dragon1 95
2. Soladra 74
3. schneemaus 55.5 
4. Edou 53.5 (+1)
5. Asayur 47 (-1)
6. Winipek 37
7. Skatero 27.5
9. The Paladin 20.5
8. El Homer 11 
10. KamikazeKiwi 8 
11. Reflox 6.5
12. Ellesemere 4.5











Reflox darf das Themengebiet bestimmen.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Hmmm Thema... 

Camelot! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. August 2010)

Wann geht es weiter?


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2010)

Ich bin auf Platz ZWEI? Mit dem kolossalen Mist? Ähm... lol oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. August 2010)

Kann es sein, dass es jetzt die letzte oder vorletzte Runde ist (kann mal jmd gucken). Ist die 10/12.

Muss mal zu Camelot was überlegen. D:







Mir fällt nix besseres ein. :O:



*Runde 10/12

Zu welchen Zwecken wird das Schloss genutzt und was für Sachen treiben König Arthus und seine Tafelrunde darin?*


----------



## dragon1 (16. August 2010)

Da ich bereits weis was 90% der Leute sicher einfallen wird, muss ich mir jetzt muehe geben um nix perverses zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (19. August 2010)

Wann ist überhaupt die Auswertung? Bei meiner Antwort hab ich mir mühe gegeben ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

*Auswertung ist am 25.8 um 20 Uhr.*


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Und? Schon fertig? Will die anderen Geschichten Lesen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Nunja, in der nächsten halben Stunde werde ich wohl mal anfangen. D:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

So, auf Platz 1 hätten wir...

Platz 1:



Spoiler



Soladra



Also wer nicht weiß, wozu dieses ehrfurchtbebietendes Gebäude da ist, der soll sich folgendes hinter die Lausche schreiben:
Der König hatte einen Hund, nämlich den Fiffi. Der hatte weißes Fell und hat sich andauernd shmutzig gemacht. 
Ob Kuhfladen, Schlammpfütze oder GEdärme, in jedem Scheiß musst er sich welzen. König arthur wusste nicht mehr ein noch aus.

Doch da kam ihm die Rettende: Er gestartete Camelot, zuvor Puff und Suffloch der Ritter und Pfaffen, ich einen wunderschönen Hundesalon um. Mit rosa Wänden, Plüschsesseln, Porzellanbadewannen, nur hatte er weder einen frisör, noch eine schere. Und siehe da, er fand Prinz Eisenschere:
http://www.imgbox.de.../OJVAO3g5Wd.jpg
Dieser Schnitt sich die Haare selbst.
König Arthus versprach ihm Gold und Gedöns, sollte dieser sich um seinen Fiffi gut Kümmern. 
Und das tat er auch. Er sorgte für fließend Wasser, und machte aus Fiffi den süßessten Hund der Welt. Hier ien Bild von ihm:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Verrückt, und der Hund ist süß. 11+3 Punkte




Platz 2:



Spoiler



The Paladin



Und hier ist schon mein gesitiger Dünnpfiff

Nun, da die meisten sicher etwas perverses schreiben, schreibe ich etwas perverses und verrücktes.

König Arthus ließ Camelot bauen mit einem Hintergedanken, der echte Name des Schlosses ist &#8222;Came a lot", denn ein Königreich muss sich ja Finanzieren können und Arthus will auch etwas extra Geld für sich. Er ließ sich aus allen Teilen der Welt Prostituierte anschaffen und viele Ritter aus England kamen nach (und in) Camelot und ließen es sich gut gehen. Sogar seine eigene Frau Guinevere ließ er anschaffen und Lancelot war der beste Kunde seiner Frau. Merlin, der alte Sack war sogar der beste Kunde von Arthus, wegen Merlin ließ Arthus auch ein paar Kleinwüchsige nach Camelot holen weil Merlin &#8222;Extrawünsche" hatte, die Kleinwüchsige, Butter, eine Gummi-Ente und ein Pferd beinhalteten.

Natürlich war Camelot nicht nur ein riesiges Puff, sondern dort war auch die Tafelrunde. Arthus und seine Ritter trafen sich dort einmal die Woche und spielten Poker, da Arthus immer wieder verlor hörte er auf Geld zu setzen. Sondern er setzte Gutscheine für seine Prostituierten (Und seine Frau), damit er kein Geld verlor. Wenn mal seine Ritter kein Poker spielen wollten, holte Arthus einfach ein paar Brettspiele und sie spielten &#8222;Medieval Monopoly", &#8222;König ärgere dich Nicht" und &#8222;Risiko". Einmal im Monat schauen sich Arthus und seine Ritter an wie sich seine Prostituierten für ein paar Silbermünzen verprügeln und sie setzen Wetten ein wer gewinnt. 

Es waren schöne Zeiten in Camelot, bis Arthus aufhörte Merlin Rabatt zu geben weil eine der Kleinwüchsigen erstickt ist. Merlin war daraufhin so Sauer dass er Arthus an den Papst verpetzte, der Papst wollte daraufhin an Arthus Geschäft mitmachen und etwas vom Gewinn abstauben. Als Arthus sich jedenfalls weigerte wurde der Papst echt Sauer und ließ seine Schweizer Gardisten die Bude verwüsten. Sie kippten Stühle um, verstopften die Toiletten, stahlen das ganze Viagra von Merlin, verbrannten das Gleitgel un erzählten den Prostituierten dass Frauen auch Rechte besitzen, danach verließen sie Camelot um zu Studieren.

Arthus begann Selbstmord und wurde als der größte Pimp Englands gefeiert.

Und Camelot wurde als größtes Puff der Erde ernannt, bis eine der ehemaligen Prostituierten die jetzt Rechtsanwältin ist das Schloss für sich beanspruchte und es in eine Universität umbauen ließ.





Das mit den Mittelatlerlichen Spielen ist am besten. 10 Punkte









Spoiler



dragon1



Kamelot war der Ort, an dem sich eine geheime Sekte versammelte.
An ihrem Runden Tisch war der Raum der Gebete, denn ihre Gottheit hatte die Form einer Frisbeescheibe. 
Sie hatten sich versammelt, um durch ihren Schamenen Merlin mit dem Geist des Frisbee zu kommunizieren.
King Arthur hatte sich aber in den Kopf gesetzt, den Bruder des Frisbeegotts zu finden: Den Heiligen Bierkrug.
Dies wurde von Mordred als Verrat an der Scheibe angesehen, worauf ein Gemetzel entstand. 
Die Gesammte Sekte wurde ausgeloescht, und der Frisbeegott wendete seinen Blick von der Erde. Seitdem wird unsere Welt von Umweltkatastrophen wie Tsunamis, Erdbeben, Vulkanausbruechen, Lady Gaga und George Bush heimgesucht.


Ganz ok, das mit Lady Gaga gibt extra Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 8 Punkte




Soladra: 14 Punkte

The Paladin: 10 Punkte

dragon1: 8 Punkte

Reflox: 7 Punkte

Edou: 5 Punkte




Die Tabelle:

1. dragon1 103
2. Soladra 88
3. Edou 58.5 (+1)
4. schneemaus 55.5 (-1)
5. Asayur 47
6. Winipek 37
7. The Paladin 30.5 (+2)
8. Skatero 27.5 (-1)
9. Reflox 13.5 (+2)
10. El Homer 11 (-1)
11. KamikazeKiwi 8 
12. Ellesemere 4.5


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da, das bild, der link funzt ned


----------



## The Paladin (25. August 2010)

Yay, 2ter. Wann wissen wir was zu nächsten Runde kommt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

Edou darfs Themengebiet bestimmen.


----------



## Edou (26. August 2010)

Okay, nehmen wir die Bibel. Irgendein Biblisches thema...ob es mit gott, jesus, lucifer oder den Mythen zu tun hat (die 4 horsemen usw.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. August 2010)

*Runde 11/12* (Mal ein bisschen was anderes):

*Mache neue 10 Gebote (egal was drin steht, muss keinen Sinn ergeben...).*


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2010)

Sorry, für diese Runde steige ich aus, ich kann das nicht machen.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Runde 11/12*
> 
> *Mache neue 10 Gebote (egal was drin steht, muss keinen Sinn ergeben...).*






The schrieb:


> Sorry, für diese Runde steige ich aus, ich kann das nicht machen.



Das ist genau mein Ding, da bin ich dabei, das is Prihimahh!!!11..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Entgegen der Möglichkeit meiner kranken Phantasie freien lauf zu lassen...,
...habe ich Mich entschlossen, ein entsprechendes Konzept beizubehalten.


Die 10 WoW-Gebote!

01. Du sollst deinem Stammrealm Treu ergeben sein, und Ihn stets vor allem Spot und Hohn verteidigen.

02. Du sollst deinen Gildennamen mit Ehre und Stolz tragen, immerzu.

03. Du sollst immer, an erster Stelle und mit ganzem Herzen Gamer sein.

04. Du sollst stets Kampfbereit sein und dich den Gegnern stellen, egal wie groß deren Übermacht auch sein mag.

05. Du sollst stets Vertrauen in deinen Skill, sowie den Skill deiner Kollegen und Alliierten haben.

06. Du sollst immer Freundlich und Hilfsbereit zu den Mitspielern deines Teams, deiner Gilde, oder deiner eigenen Rasse/Fraktion sein.

 07. Du sollst nicht Cheaten oder Bugusen, -Niemals.

 08. Du sollst dich um dein Team Sorgen und sie Heilen, sie Buffen, sie Schützen und Verteidigen, Sie Rezzen und Motivieren bis deine HP bei 0 angelangt sind.

 09. Du sollst deine Gegner in der verfeindeten Fraktion als Noobs Verspotten, und ihnen stets nach dem virtuellen Leben trachten, -allzeit.

10. Du sollst dein Weib vor jeder Lanparty in irgendeinem Beauty-Salon abgeben.


...Möge der Ping mit dir sein... immer!

/done


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

ups doppelpost wegen laag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2010)

Tjo und Fail, du solltest sie Via Pm an ALko Schicken, damit niemand sie sieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2011)

Waaarum, warum musste dieser geniale Thread sterben T.T


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2011)

Jepp.Ich fand auch cool


----------

